# Stirrup leathers bruising



## verona1016 (Jul 3, 2011)

Half chaps should fix that problem. That's the main reason I started wearing them years ago! 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

Or tall boots.


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

Or your skin just toughens up and callouses.


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

eew. calloused calves!


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

Well I won't tell you about the callouses on my other body parts then tiny


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

ha ha [email protected]!!!!!! don't leave me dangling there !


----------



## DuckDodgers (May 28, 2013)

I used to be able to ride without half chaps... But that was when I was a kid with pretty cruddy lower leg position! Now if I do any serious amount of trotting and cantering I rub holes in my calves. It's happened with a pair of cheap shortish cowboy boots I have too... I have a scar from it happening at the beginning of the year. Half chaps or tall boots and that doesn't happen.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## cakemom (Jul 4, 2010)

Yup, the above!
Here's a mental photo for you, used to be 330 lbs, lost almost 200 of that- leaves extra skin. Imagine the bruising on my calves with no 1/2 chaps.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Foxhunter (Feb 5, 2012)

Are you putting your foot into the iron tongue correct way? When the stirrup is flat against the saddle your foot goes in from the outside. 

The other thing, I found on some saddles that I was getting pinched but if I left the excess leather out of the catch for it (behind the leg) and had it flat down the stirrup leather, this stopped it.


----------



## jaydee (May 10, 2012)

First thing that came to my mind was that you might not have the leather twisted the right way when you put your foot in the stirrup especially since you say its just the one leg (I think)
Otherwise - lots of oil on the leathers - even new ones will be stiff to start with - usually more so than old ones
You could try some English style half chaps if you don't want full length boots and English riding jeans give more leg protection than normal everyday jeans


----------



## Strawberry4Me (Sep 13, 2012)

We English riders wear tall boots/ half chaps for a reason! Its not just because they look good- but they do look _really_ good! :lol:


----------



## PandaJinxes (Mar 4, 2014)

Foxhunter said:


> Are you putting your foot into the iron tongue correct way? When the stirrup is flat against the saddle your foot goes in from the outside.
> 
> The other thing, I found on some saddles that I was getting pinched but if I left the excess leather out of the catch for it (behind the leg) and had it flat down the stirrup leather, this stopped it.


I have my feet in correctly. I'll try letting the excess out and see if that helps. Half chaps or tall boots are sort of out of the question right now. I'm not showing English or taking lessons right now, just riding English until my western saddle gets back from being fixed. (Also because it's working my abs and legs shhh)


----------



## ligoleth (Sep 9, 2011)

^What Foxhunter said about putting your foot in the iron tongue the wrong way. I typically don't get pinched unless that happens. It isn't a problem I run in so much now, however, because I have tall boots that I use to protect my calves. 

But the bruises, man, the bruises...


----------



## Reigne (Mar 26, 2013)

My old H/J instructor told me that if I got bruises, cuts, scabs, etc from the leather, it's because my lower leg isn't secure and that I wasn't sinking my weight into my heels. She prescribed oodles of stirrupless sitting trot.

I have a new scar on my left calf because I don't always "take my prescription" XD


----------



## Peanutbutter (Apr 23, 2014)

uugghh I remember that feeling. Get some good riding boots, and good breeches. That ended my story of pain


----------



## apachiedragon (Apr 19, 2008)

You can get half chaps very inexpensively. But if that isn't an option, you can always use polo wraps on your legs. I used to do that all the time in the summer when I worked at the barn in shorts and the kids would beg my to go on a quick ride with them afterwards. Just wrap them the same as you would a horse, snugly from ankle to knee.


----------

